# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  rodine grupe u splitu-listopad 2008.

## zrinka

U subotu, *25. listopada 2008*. u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret rodine grupe za dojenje.
Grupu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve majke dojilje i njihova djeca.
Početak susreta je u *16:30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje sat i pol. 

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 095 831 77 70.
Veselimo se ponovnom druženju!

 :D

----------


## skviki

Ihaaaaj!

A ja baš u Splitu do nedjelje  :D 

Mi ćemo biti na Žnjanu, ako me mm ne bude mogao
dovesti tražit ću upute za neznalice kako doći do tamo.

----------


## zrinka

super, vidimo se  :D

----------


## split

Oće bit koja majica za kupit?

----------


## happy mummy

> Oće bit koja majica za kupit?


 ne, majice se prodaju isključivo kad roda ima štand

----------


## zrinka

podizem  :D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## princess puffy

nažalost,ovaj put nas dvije ne možemo doći...družite se i za nas!

----------


## princess puffy

kako je bilo?

----------


## zrinka19

gledam ja u nedjelju ujutro kad će sastanak biti popodne, kad ono bilo u subotu   :Razz:  

ima li kakve šanse da se organiziraju sastanci da nas naučite pravilno upotrebljavati slingove, marame i sl..

ili da se dojilje češće sastaju   :Saint:   :Wink:

----------


## princess puffy

> gledam ja u nedjelju ujutro kad će sastanak biti popodne, kad ono bilo u subotu


ima nas još bistrih;tek kad sam ovo pročitala skužila sam da je bila subota i u subotu smo mogle doći...a joj

----------


## zrinka

ej cure   :Love:  
falili ste mi

nekako mso mislili da imamo grupe zadnji vikend uu mjesecu, moramo jos visjeti tocno s terminima....
nismo mogle imati u nedjelju slobodni prostor, pa smo se odlucile u subotu

al vidimo se, onda za mjesec dana


zrinka, samo ti donesi pa cemo ti probati i to pomoci 
 :Love:

----------

